# Flare-up Causes?



## csmaine (May 13, 2011)

I was diagnosed with IBS-C about 4 years ago. I have been taking Yaz for about the same amount of time, and taking Amitiza for about 2 years. Recently, I've been having more noticeable flare-ups. No real change in BM (I've always gone about 2 or 3 days between BM's) but my bloating and gas have been worsening over the past 2 weeks or so. My bloating is pretty much constant, and I can see my stomach is bulging and distended, which is really discouraging because I'm trying to lose weight! Plus the bad gas pains, with a lot of pressure in my lower abdomen. I tried Gas-X but it hasn't helped at all. I am wondering if it has to do with my BC. About 3 months ago I switched to Gianvi (generic Yaz), but didn't really like it so switched back to Yaz this month. I've read that others on here have complained about their symptoms worsening with Yaz, but could they flare up this bad after switching from the generic back to Yaz? It doesn't seem to improve with anything, hasn't mattered what I've eaten, and its even bad first thing in the morning which has never been a problem before! I'm starting to get nervous that something else might be going on...


----------

